# Burr Oak



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone been out on Burr Oak yet? I typically start my year out down there since it seems like it warms up a little quicker than Hoover and Buckeye. Just wondering what the water temps are.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

cmalinowski said:


> Anyone been out on Burr Oak yet?


Hey cmalinowski, 
The state did not schedule a drawdown at Burr Oak this Winter. So the water level should be at the normal pool after considering the weather. I talked to an angler yesterday/Saturday that fished it recently and got blanked. But he and I both agreed that it will be turned on soon. I haven't made it out yet. Let alone fished Burr Oak. But soon I hope to be able to get back to postin' some piglets.

*Good luck cmalinowski! *Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I caught 2 Bass today while Crappie fishing. Ended up with about 30 dink Crappie, 2 bass and a Channel Cat


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys - I'm hoping to get down there in about two weeks for my first outting of the year.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Can you fish burr oak from shore


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes Burr Oak has a hiking trail all the way around it for Shore access, Plus numerous other shore access spots


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

What do you all do the best on there ? I made it down last fall for the first time in probably 20 years and was shocked to find out the marina didnt sell minnows. I know next time to pack some down with me, we didnt have a lot of luck on artificial jigs that day but we didnt know the lake either so just curious on what and where seems to be the answer there.

Thanks, Stan


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can catch small-medium sized crappies and gills around all the dock area's with a wax worm and jig throughout spring.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah, The Marina hasnt ever sold Minnows, Have to stop in Nelsonville at Ohio Valley to get them.

I only fish the lake for Catfish or Crappie, The Catfishing is great , but most of the Crappie are 6-8 inches


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Think i might head down this weekend give me a shout if you see a tan and green lowe


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I heard burr oak is closed is that true

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

They shut the lodge down but you can still fish/camp/etc.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Ok thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

My roommate and I want to burr oak caught 15 bluegill all small and two hand size crappie.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

